# 

## DKMMW

Witam wszystkich,

Budujemy dom według projektu indywidualnego o łącznej powierzchni 360m2, który posadowiony będzie na płycie fundamentowej a jedną z kondygnacji będzie piwnica, która w dzisiejszych czasach jest mało popularna.

Naszą przygodę z budowaniem rozpoczęliśmy w czerwcu 2018 roku i od tego czasu każdego dnia zbliżamy się do realizacji naszego marzenia. Na dzień dzisiejszy mamy już spory zakres prac za sobą jednak nadal nie osiągnęliśmy tzw poziomu zero. Aktualnie jesteśmy na etapie szalowania stropu nad piwnicą. Jednak aby zachować chronologiczność wydarzeń pokażę Wam najpierw nasze dokonania z poprzedniego roku.

 Kolejne wpisy będą zawierać już na bieżąco relacje z prac, które zamierzam opisywać dość szczegółowo. Jak napisałem w tytule wątku będzie to video dziennik bo moim zdaniem w ten sposób łatwiej przekazać, a osobom chcącym samodzielnie budować łatwiej przyswoić zawarte informacje. Poza relacjami z przebiegu prac zdradzę Wam również czas i koszty realizacji poszczególnych etapów.

Pozdrawiam


Podsumowanie sezonu 2018



Jak to zrobiliśmy - zdradzamy koszty.

----------


## 19TOMEK65

Wrzuć projekt domu

----------


## Kaizen

Czemu nie dałeś termoizolacjinpod płytą? Te bloczki to będzie megamostek.

Kanalizacja na tej głębokokości? To na jakiej głębokości wyląduje szambo i ile będzie kosztował taki wykop? Czy może będzie przpompownia ścieków?

Projektant zaprojektował Ci czerpnię w ścianie piwnicy? Rozporządzenie w sprawie WT:
_
§  152.  1.  Czerpnie  powietrza  w  instalacjach  wentylacji  i  klimatyzacji  powinny  być  zabezpieczone  przed  opadami  atmosferycznymi  i  działaniem  wiatru  oraz  być  zlokalizowane  w  sposób  umożliwiający  pobieranie  w  danych  warunkach  jak najczystszego  i,  w  okresie letnim,  najchłodniejszego  powietrza.
2.  Czerpni  powietrza  nie  należy  lokalizować  w  miejscach,  w  których  istnieje niebezpieczeństwo  napływu  powietrza wywiewanego  z  wyrzutni  oraz  powietrza  z  rozpyloną  wodą  pochodzącą  z  chłodni  kominowej  lub  innych  podobnych  urządzeń.
3.  Czerpnie  powietrza  sytuowane  na  poziomie  terenu  lub  na  ścianie  dwóch  najniższych  kondygnacji  nadziemnych budynku  powinny  znajdować  się  w  odległości  co  najmniej  8  m  w  rzucie  poziomym  od  ulic  i  zgrupowania  miejsc  postojowych  dla  więcej  niż  20 samochodów,  miejsc  gromadzenia  odpadów  stałych,  wywiewek  kanalizacyjnych  oraz  innych  źródeł zanieczyszczenia  powietrza.  Odległość  dolnej  krawędzi  otworu  wlotowego  czerpni  od  poziomu  terenu  powinna  wynosić  co  najmniej  2  m._

----------


## DKMMW

> Czemu nie dałeś termoizolacjinpod płytą? Te bloczki to będzie megamostek.


Termoizolacja będzie na ścianach piwnicy. Nie ma jej pod płytą, gdyż posadowiona jest ona poniżej strefy przemarzania. Nie zależy mi na super hiper izolacji cieplnej piwnicy ponieważ nie będzie ona ogrzewana, a koszt XPS stosowanego pod płytę jest dość wysoki a stosuje się go głównie, gdy płyta jest posadowiona w strefie przemarzania.




> Kanalizacja na tej głębokokości? To na jakiej głębokości wyląduje szambo i ile będzie kosztował taki wykop? Czy może będzie przpompownia ścieków?


Za domem w miejscu, gdzie kanalizacja wychodzi poza dom zaczyna się dość duży spadek terenu. Przy zachowaniu wymaganego spadku wykop w kierunku studzienki kanalizacyjnej i tak będzie coraz płytszy.




> Projektant zaprojektował Ci czerpnię w ścianie piwnicy? Rozporządzenie w sprawie WT:
> _
> §  152.  1.  Czerpnie  powietrza  w  instalacjach  wentylacji  i  klimatyzacji  powinny  być  zabezpieczone  przed  opadami  atmosferycznymi  i  działaniem  wiatru  oraz  być  zlokalizowane  w  sposób  umożliwiający  pobieranie  w  danych  warunkach  jak najczystszego  i,  w  okresie letnim,  najchłodniejszego  powietrza.
> 2.  Czerpni  powietrza  nie  należy  lokalizować  w  miejscach,  w  których  istnieje niebezpieczeństwo  napływu  powietrza wywiewanego  z  wyrzutni  oraz  powietrza  z  rozpyloną  wodą  pochodzącą  z  chłodni  kominowej  lub  innych  podobnych  urządzeń.
> 3.  Czerpnie  powietrza  sytuowane  na  poziomie  terenu  lub  na  ścianie  dwóch  najniższych  kondygnacji  nadziemnych budynku  powinny  znajdować  się  w  odległości  co  najmniej  8  m  w  rzucie  poziomym  od  ulic  i  zgrupowania  miejsc  postojowych  dla  więcej  niż  20 samochodów,  miejsc  gromadzenia  odpadów  stałych,  wywiewek  kanalizacyjnych  oraz  innych  źródeł zanieczyszczenia  powietrza.  Odległość  dolnej  krawędzi  otworu  wlotowego  czerpni  od  poziomu  terenu  powinna  wynosić  co  najmniej  2  m._


Nie, zaprojektowałem to sobie sam uwzględniając sposób rozmieszczenia instalacji wewnątrz domu i usytuowanie rekuperatora w piwnicy. Przed WM będzie jeszcze GWC.

----------


## DKMMW

> Wrzuć projekt domu

----------


## SystememGospodarczym

Ile bloczków poszło na piwnice ? :smile:

----------


## DKMMW

> Ile bloczków poszło na piwnice ?


Ponad 3000 bloczków.

----------


## DKMMW

Pierwszy odcinek serii  prezentującej nasze zmagania z szalowaniem stropu.


Szalowanie stropu cz.1

----------


## DKMMW

Relacja z montażu szalunku na ścianie.



Szalowanie stropu cz.2

----------


## pandzik

Nieogrzewana piwnica to chyba nie jest najlepszy pomysł. 
 Na tych rzutach nie za wiele widać, ale ten salonik masz maciupki jak na 360m2...  Ogólnie nie widać tych metrów. Powowdzenia   :smile:

----------


## DKMMW

> Nieogrzewana piwnica to chyba nie jest najlepszy pomysł. 
>  Na tych rzutach nie za wiele widać, ale ten salonik masz maciupki jak na 360m2...  Ogólnie nie widać tych metrów. Powowdzenia


Salon niecałe 30m2. 360m2 to 3x 120m2 piwnica, parter, poddasze.

----------


## DKMMW

Montujemy szalunki podciągów.



Strop monolityczny. Podciąg.

----------


## DKMMW

Wykonuję szalunek słupa według mojego pomysłu oraz szalunek rdzenia znajdującego się w ścianie nośnej.



Szalujemy słup i rdzeń.

----------


## DKMMW

Montujemy szalunki nadproży



Nadproża w piwnicy

----------


## Kamil_

Czekamy na wiecej zdjęć  :smile:

----------


## DKMMW

Mała zmiana tematu  :smile: 



Kupiłem żonie ferrari?

----------


## DKMMW

Przygotowanie i montaż prostych a zarazem solidnych belek nad stemple.



Belki nad stemple

----------


## DKMMW

Stemplowanie stropu monolitycznego.



Sadzimy las

----------


## DKMMW

Jak wykonałem szalunek schodów żelbetowych.



Szalunek schodów żelbetowych

----------


## DKMMW

Ile wydaliśmy na strop żelbetowy?



Koszt stropu żelbetowego

----------


## DKMMW

Jak wygląda nasza budowa aktualnie? Właśnie rozpoczęliśmy murowanie ścian parteru.



Aktualne postępy w odcinkach Raport z budowy.

----------


## DKMMW

Mała przerwa w murowaniu na dokończenie prac związanych z odprowadzeniem wody deszczowej i z drenażu.



Robimy nowy wykop

----------


## DKMMW

Kończymy prace ziemne.



Wykop zasypany

----------


## DKMMW

Jak wymurowałem pierwszą warstwę z bloczków silikatowych.



Murowanie pierwszej warstwy

----------


## DKMMW

Zbiornik na wodę typu mauzer oblany betonem.



Zbiornik na wodę

----------


## DKMMW

Pierwsza warstwa gotowa.



Pierwsza warstwa

----------


## DKMMW

Murowanie na cienką spoinę



Murowanie na klej

----------


## DKMMW

Co robię z zaprawą podczas murowania z silikatów



Niezastąpiona malta

----------


## DKMMW

Zbrojenie pod okna i łączniki ścian działowych



Zbrojenie do cienkich spoin

----------


## DKMMW

Cięcie i szlifowanie bloczków silikatowych



Jak ciąć silikat

----------


## DKMMW

Zaczęły się schody...



Mury pną się do góry

----------


## DKMMW

Gdy słońce zachodzi, ale godzina jeszcze młoda...



Kto zgasił światło?

----------


## DKMMW

Co mogę powiedzieć o jakości bloczków silikatowych.



Czy warto je wybrać?

----------


## DKMMW

Czy warto używać gotowej zaprawy z worka?



Zaprawa z worka - plusy i minusy

----------


## DKMMW

Jak wyglądają zabudowane nadproża żelbetowe.



Nadproże żelbetowe prefabrykowane

----------


## DKMMW

Zadanie na ten rok wykonane.



Mission complete

----------


## DKMMW

Ile kosztuje budowa piwnicy?



Koszt piwnicy

----------


## DKMMW

Zabieram się za zaległe zadanie.



Rozbieram szalunki.

----------


## DKMMW

Demontaż szalunku stropu w piwnicy.



Jak wyszedł strop?

----------


## DKMMW

Cała prawda o kosztach budowy piwnicy.



Czy wiesz ile to kosztuje naprawdę?

----------


## DKMMW

Coraz bliżej końca.



Strop w piwnicy - demontaż.

----------


## DKMMW

Ile kosztuje budowa domu z piwnicą?



Podsumowanie sezonu 2019

----------


## DKMMW

Co się bardziej sprawdzi na budowie.



Wkręty czy gwoździe?

----------


## DKMMW

Przygotowania do zbrojenia.



Jak zrobić strzemiona.

----------


## DKMMW

Jak zrobić zbrojenie wieńca.



Skręcanie belek wieńca.

----------


## DKMMW

Węzły martwe, czyli ciąg dalszy skręcania belek - nadproża.



Skręcanie nadproża.

----------


## DKMMW

Zakładam szalunki i belki wieńców.



Montaż wieńców

----------


## DKMMW

Łączenie belek w narożnikach.



Jak łączyć belki.

----------


## DKMMW

Jak zrobiłem izolację przeciwwodną ścian piwnicy.



Papa termozgrzewalna

----------


## DKMMW

Zapraszam do udziału.



KONKURS

----------


## DKMMW

Błąd w projekcie!



Ściana o poprawki?

----------


## DKMMW

Jak zrobić nadproże nad okno okrągłe?



Okno okrągłe

----------


## DKMMW

Łączenie belek wieńca



Narożnik "T"

----------


## DKMMW

Montaż podciągu w podcieniu nad tarasem.



Podciąg w podcieniu.

----------


## DKMMW

Czy wirus z Chin zatrzyma budowę w Polsce?



Koronawirus

----------


## DKMMW

Jak przedłużyć stemple drewniane?



Co zrobić, gdy stemple są za krótkie?

----------


## DKMMW

Jak zrobiłem podciąg 5m nad ziemią bez rusztowania.



Podciąg nad tarasem

----------


## DKMMW

Jak zrobiłem szalunek pod nadproże żelbetowe



Jak zrobić nadproże

----------


## DKMMW

Szalunek i zbrojenie nadproża bramy garażowej.



Brama garażowa

----------


## DKMMW

Jak zrobiłem szalunek słupa.



Szalunek słupa

----------


## DKMMW

Okno okrągłe - szalunek



Okno okrągłe

----------


## DKMMW

Jak zrobić szalunek podciągu/nadciągu.



Szalunek podciągu

----------


## DKMMW

Podciągi zaszalowane



Szalunek

----------


## DKMMW

Zbrojenie podciągów - rozpoczęcie prac.



Zbrojenie podciągów

----------


## DKMMW

Zbrojenie podciągu - dłuższa belka - podsumowanie prac



Zbrojenie podciągu

----------


## DKMMW

Nie tylko budowa się liczy.



Zagospodarowanie naszej działki

----------


## DKMMW

Szybkie wiązanie zbrojenia - czy to możliwe?



Przegląd narzędzi do wiązania

----------


## DKMMW

Szalowanie stropu żelbetowego



Belki nad stemple

----------


## DKMMW

Jak wyznaczyć ujemną strzałkę ugięcia



Szalowanie stropu

----------


## DKMMW

GeoFennel Geo6X SP Green w warunkach bojowych



Test lasera 3x360

----------


## DKMMW

Szalunek stropu nad garażem



Konstrukcja pod deskowanie

----------


## DKMMW

Strop nad garażem - stawiam stemple



Stemple drewniane

----------


## DKMMW

Przygotowania do szalowania schodów.



Co trzeba zrobić

----------


## DKMMW

Szalunek schodów żelbetowych - szalunek biegu i spocznika



Szalunek schodów

----------


## DKMMW

Szalunek schodów żelbetowych - wyznaczanie stopni



Jak wyznaczyć stopnie

----------


## DKMMW

Wymiana silnika w kosie spalinowej NAC



Upss...coś się popsuło

----------


## DKMMW

O czym trzeba pamiętać, żeby później nie poprawiać?!



Deskowanie stropu

----------


## DKMMW

Meble ogrodowe już są, trzeba tylko...



Szybki lifting

----------


## DKMMW

Co robię na budowie podczas ulewy?



Ulewa na budowie

----------


## DKMMW

Pierwszy element ściany kolankowej



Rdzenie w ścianie kolankowej

----------


## DKMMW

Zbrojenie stropu żelbetowego.



Zbrojenie stropu

----------


## DKMMW

Jak zrobić przepusty przez strop żelbetowy.



Komin, kanalizacja, cwu

----------


## DKMMW

Jak wykonać szczelne przepusty w ścianach piwnicy



Montaż i izolacja

----------


## DKMMW

Zbrojenie stropu i przy kominach



Zbrojenie stropu żelbetowego

----------


## DKMMW

Szalunek i zbrojenie balkonu



Akcja balkon

----------


## DKMMW

Podkładki i dystanse w zbrojeniu stropu



Wszystko na swoim miejscu

----------


## DKMMW

Zbrojenie schodów żelbetowych ze spocznikiem



Zbrojenie schodów

----------


## DKMMW

Zalewanie stropu żelbetowego



Jak wygląda zalany strop

----------


## DKMMW

Co trzba robić po zalaniu stropu?



Podlewanie stropu

----------


## DKMMW

Huśtawka drewniana z bali - jak zrobić?



Przygotowanie elementów

----------


## DKMMW

Huśtawka drewniana z bali



Montaż

----------


## DKMMW

Strop zalany i co dalej?



Przygotowania przed pierwszą warstwą.

----------


## DKMMW

Poziomowanie pierwszej warstwy.



Ścianka kolankowa

----------


## DKMMW

Ścianka kolankowa



Etap zakończony

----------


## DKMMW

Zabudowa nadproży prefabrykowanych



Nadproża bez szalunku

----------


## DKMMW

"Nie"bezpieczna rozbiórka szalunków?



Rozbiórka szalunków stropu

----------


## DKMMW

Szalowanie wieńca na ściance kolankowej. 



Szalunki po raz n-ty

----------


## DKMMW

Łączenie belek z rdzeniami w ścianie kolankowej



Zbrojenie ścianki kolankowej

----------


## DKMMW

Jak przygotować szalunki do samodzielnego montażu.



Montaż szalunku wieńca

----------


## DKMMW

Skręcanie belek wieńca



Zbrojenie ściany kolankowej

----------


## DKMMW

Kolejny dzień na budowie.



Jak wyszło okno okrągłe

----------


## DKMMW

Nadproża nad balkonem



Lubimy łuki

----------


## DKMMW

Szalowanie słupa w nadprożu.



Szalunek nadproży balkonowych

----------


## ETWB

Cześć, 
Dom posadowiony jest na płycie fundamentowej? Masz może jakieś zdjęcia/film z etapu jej realizacji? Gdzie dawałeś izolację z papy - pod całą płytą czy tylko pod ścianami piwnicy? 
Przepraszam za ostrzał pytaniami  :wink:

----------


## DKMMW

Witam, sorki, że tak późno odpisuję. Tak dom na płycie fundamentowej. Jedyne materiały jakie mam z tego okresu są umieszczone w tym filmie: https://youtu.be/OAJEZ5cOyMU

Izolacja z papy będzie na całej powierzchni płyty - aktualnie tylko pod ścianami, w późniejszych etapach będzie uzupełniana reszta. Jakby co to pytaj śmiało.

----------


## DKMMW

Szalunek nadproża gotowy.



Nadproże nad balkonem

----------


## DKMMW

Alternatywa dla szpilek gwintowanych



Szalowanie rdzeni w narożnikach

----------


## DKMMW

Montaż kotew pod murłatę.



Już niedługo zalewamy

----------


## DKMMW

Wieniec zalany.



Jak wykonać zacieranie

----------


## DKMMW

Murowanie ścian szczytowych.



Jak wyznaczyć kąt

----------


## DKMMW

Ile kosztuje "prawie" SSO?



Koszty poniesione w 2021

----------


## DKMMW

Drenaż od A do Z.



Jak wykonać drenaż

----------


## DKMMW

Ocieplanie ścian piwnicy



Styrodur, siatka, klej.

----------


## DKMMW

Przerwa zimowa na budowie?



Nie na mojej budowie

----------


## DKMMW

Zima na budowie



Wentylacja grawitacyjna w garażu

----------


## DKMMW

Wyznaczanie położenia murłaty na wieńcu



Murłata

----------


## DKMMW

Więźba już jest.



Więźba dachowa bsh

----------


## DKMMW

Wiercenie otworów pod kotwy w murłacie.



Murłata

----------


## DKMMW

Zakładamy murłaty



Murłaty

----------


## DKMMW

Montujemy płatwie.



Płatwie

----------


## DKMMW

Stawiamy słupy pod płatwie



Słupy

----------


## DKMMW

Montujemy krokwie narożne.



Krokwie narożne

----------


## DKMMW

Składamy więźbę nad garażem.



A jednak problemy muszą być

----------


## DKMMW

Składamy szczyty



Szczyty

----------


## DKMMW

Wzmocnienia więźby przy oknach dachowych



Wymiany

----------


## DKMMW

Czy jestem zadowolony z więźby bsh?



Lista błędów firmy od więźby

----------


## DKMMW

Ile kosztuje więźba bsh?



Koszt więźby bsh

----------


## DKMMW

Jak zmienić 2 kg złomu w 679zł



Jak zrobić coś z niczego?

----------


## DKMMW

Miejsce na styku ściany z dachem.



Black&white

----------


## DKMMW

Pierwsze kroki w łaceniu połaci



Deska okapowa, łaty, kontrłaty, membrana i obróbki

----------


## DKMMW

Jak zrobiłem okap.



Kształtowanie okapu

----------


## DKMMW

Łacenie połaci.



Lecimy z kolejną połacią

----------


## DKMMW

Membrana w koszu i na narożach

Membrana w koszu i narożach

----------


## DKMMW

Takie tam z budowy

Czy są postępy?

----------


## DKMMW

Montujemy rynny

Rynny aluminiowe

----------


## DKMMW

Montaż łaty pod gąsiory.

Montujemy gąsiory

----------


## DKMMW

Obróbka przyścienna dwuczęściowa.

https://youtu.be/ujj8cwooQTQ

----------


## DKMMW

Robimy najdłuższą połać

Coraz bliżej koniec łacenia

----------


## DKMMW

Stawiamy komin - od pustaka po izolację

Stawiamy komin

----------


## DKMMW

Membrana położona, łaty przykręcone. Co dalej?

Mała odskocznia od dachu

----------


## DKMMW

Rozpoczynamy układanie dachówki. Pierwsza połać i kalenica.

Mała połać i kalenica

----------


## DKMMW

Kształtowanie kosza dachowego.

Docinanie łat i obróbka blacharska

----------


## DKMMW

Układanie dachówki w koszu.

Dachówki w koszu

----------


## DKMMW

Jak wyznaczyć linię cięcia dachówek w koszu.

Cięcie dachówek w koszu

----------


## DKMMW

Montaż trójnika gąsiora.

Dachówka po 500zł za sztukę

----------


## DKMMW

Obróbka komina na półokrągło

Opierzenie komina

----------


## DKMMW

Docinka i układanie dachówek przy oknie

Największa połać gotowa

----------


## DKMMW

Moja pierwsza obróbka komina.

Komin z blachy

----------


## DKMMW

Montaż okna dachowego

Montaż i obróbka

----------


## DKMMW

Kratka na kominie.

Montaż kratki na kominie

----------


## DKMMW

Montaż komunikacji na dachu.

Stopnie kominiarskie

----------


## DKMMW

Dach skończony! Ile kosztował nas dach?

Ile wydaliśmy na dach?

----------


## DKMMW

Montaż instalacji doprowadzającej powietrze do spalania pod kominek.

Powietrze do spalania

----------


## DKMMW

Czy warto budować samemu?

System gospodarczy czy zlecony

----------


## DKMMW

Zamykamy przestrzeń nad murłatą.

Jak zabezpieczyć się przed kuną cz.1

----------


## DKMMW

Zamykamy przestrzeń nad murłatą.

Jak zabezpieczyć się przed kuną cz.2

----------


## DKMMW

Stolarka okienna i drzwiowa. Koszty zakupu i montażu.

Okna i drzwi

----------


## DKMMW

Strop nad poddaszem.

Robimy strych

----------


## DKMMW

Ile wydaliśmy w 2021 roku?

Podsumowanie wydatków

----------


## DKMMW

Piecokominek, czyli kominek na wypasie.

Piecokominek

----------


## DKMMW

ścianki działowe na parterze.

Ścianki działowe

----------


## DKMMW

Instalacja wodno-kanalizacyjna

wod-kan

----------


## DKMMW

Czyszczenie szyby kominka popiołem.

Czyszczenie popiołem

----------


## DKMMW

Ścianki działowe na poddaszu. Temat działówek zakończony.

Działówki na poddaszu

----------


## DKMMW

Przygotowanie murłaty do tynkowania

Styrodur na murłacie

----------


## DKMMW

Obróbka siatką i klejem okna i drzwi do piwnicy.

Przegląd prac na naszej budowie

----------


## DKMMW

Instalacja elektryczna gotowa.

Mamy już prąd

----------


## DKMMW

Ścianki działowe w piwnicy, ścianka pomiędzy schodami.

Działówki w piwnicy

----------


## DKMMW

Izolacja pozioma w piwnicy. 

Papa po całości

----------


## DKMMW

Styropian pod posadzkę w piwnicy.

Styropian pod wylewki

----------


## DKMMW

Jaka taśma dylatacyjna, czym wypełnić przestrzenie pomiędzy rurkami.

Przegląd możliwości

----------


## DKMMW

Szczelny montaż okien. Jak uszczelnić połączenie okno-ściana.

Szczelny montaż

----------


## DKMMW

Podłączamy się do kanalizacji i wodociągów.

Przyłącza wod-kan

----------


## DKMMW

Wylewki maszynowe - robimy posadzki w piwnicy.



Wylewki w piwnicy

----------


## DKMMW

Zakończenie posadzki przy klatce schodowej.

Jak zakończyć wylewkę przy klatce schodowej?

----------


## DKMMW

Ile kosztują formalności związane z przyłączami mediów.



Koszty przyłączy - formalności

----------


## DKMMW

Budować czy nie budować - oto jest pytanie.



Co dalej z naszą budową

----------


## DKMMW

Sucha zabudowa poddasza - rozmierzanie uchwytów.



Uchwyty kotwowe

----------


## DKMMW

Tynki tradycyjne. Zmiana w wyglądzie pomieszczeń.



Tynki tradycyjne

----------


## DKMMW

Przygotowanie stelaża wokół komina do wylewek.



Przygotowania do wylewek

----------


## DKMMW

Styropian pod ogrzewanie podłogowe.



Styropian pod wylewki

----------


## casual

Długo to wszystko trwa. Powodzenia

----------


## DKMMW

Trochę długo, ale cały czas do przodu.

Jak docinam styropian po grubości.



Cięcie styropianu po grubości

----------


## DKMMW

Rozkładanie styropianu ciąg dalszy.



Styropian pod podłogówkę

----------


## DKMMW

Rozkładamy folię metalizowaną z nadrukiem pod podłogówkę



Folia pod podłogówkę

----------


## DKMMW

Postępy w pracach przy podłogówce.



Jak szczelnie rozkładać styropian

----------


## DKMMW

Instalacja ogrzewania podłogowego. Rozkładanie podłogówki. Co kupiłem, aby ułatwić sobie pracę.



Rozkładanie podłogówki

----------


## DKMMW

Ogrzewanie podłogowe. Izolacja rurek w miejscach dylatacji posadzki.



Izolacja rurek podłogówki

----------


## DKMMW

Montaż odpływu liniowego.



Odpływ liniowy

----------


## DKMMW

Układam ogrzewanie podłogowe.



Ogrzewanie podłogowe

----------


## DKMMW

Grzejnik drabinkowy - wykonanie podejścia.



Ogrzewanie podłogowe - grzejnik drabinkowy

----------


## DKMMW

Ogrzewanie podłogowe gotowe. Jakie zużycie materiału? Przegląd instalacji.



Podłogówka ukończona

----------


## DKMMW

Ile kosztuje m2 ogrzewania podłogowego? Podaję koszty budowy instalacji ogrzewania podłogowego.



Ile kosztuje podłogówka

----------


## DKMMW

Jak ukryłem pion kanalizacyjny w garażu.



Zabudowa pionu kanalizacyjnego

----------


## DKMMW

Styropian wewnątrz pomieszczeń?



Ściana garaż-dom

----------


## DKMMW

Wylewka pod prysznicem - spadek do odpływu liniowego.



Sam robię wylewkę pod prysznicem

----------


## DKMMW

Ciepły sufit. Ocieplam sufit nad garażem.



Ciepły sufit

----------


## DKMMW

Ile kosztują wylewki w 2022 roku?



Wylewki w 2022r

----------


## DKMMW

Ile kosztuje brama garażowa w 2022r?



Brama do garażu dwustanowiskowego

----------


## DKMMW

Wykańczamy pierwsze pomieszczenie.



Kotłownia będzie pierwsza

----------


## DKMMW

Zabudowa poddasza. Stelaż pod płyty gk.



Sucha zabudowa

----------


## DKMMW

Jak wyznaczyć płaszczyznę skosu na poddaszu?



Skos na poddaszu

----------


## DKMMW

Jak zrobiłem odpowietrzenie pionu kanalizacyjnego.



Odpowietrzenie pionu kanalizacyjnego

----------


## DKMMW

Jak wygląda wentylacja dachu zimą.



Wentylacja dachu zimą

----------


## DKMMW

Poziomowanie wieszaków na płaszczyźnie skosu.



Poziomowanie wieszaków

----------


## DKMMW

Paroizolacja poddasza. Jak połączyć paroizolację ze ścianą i słupem.



Paroizolacja cz.1

----------


## DKMMW

Rozciągam sznurek pod wełnę.



Zanim pójdzie wełna

----------

